# Winterfest machen



## Dachfrosch (13. Okt. 2009)

Bald ist es soweit - heute hatte es am Abend nur mehr schaurige 6 Grad *bibber*
Ich habe zwei Teiche, wo auch __ Schnecken drin leben und einen Kübel mit einer Seerose. Die Schnecken vergraben sich ja angeblich - wieviel cm Sand brauchen sie dazu? Viel "Boden" hab ich nicht!
Soll ich etwas Wasser auslassen, damit das Gefäß (zwei Maurertröge, ein Fass) im Falle des Durchfrierens nicht platzt?
Wann muss ich die Pumpe rausnehmen?
Pflanzen zurückschneiden?
Bis jetzt hab ich meinen Teich (war immer nur einer ) einfach sich selbst überlassen und hab ihn halt im nächsten Jahr mehr oder weniger neu angelegt - einige Pflanzen haben das trotzdem überstanden, heuer würd ich es aber schon allein wegen der Schnecken etwas geplanter angehen.
Habt ihr Tipps für mich?


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Keiner irgendwelche Ratschläge? Oder seid ihr gerade alle dabei, eure Kübel und Tröge hinein ins Warme zu schaffen?


----------



## herbi (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Servus Suni,...



> Keiner irgendwelche Ratschläge?



vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, das über dieses Thema "Winter" schon zig Themen und Beiträge existieren,...

Versuche es doch einfach mal mit der Suchfunktion und gib "Winter" ein,.. dann kommt das hier,....

Klick mich ganz fest 

Es ist nicht so das dir keiner helfen will, aber schon bald jeden Tag erscheint hier im Forum ein neuer Thread über das ein und selbe Thema "Winter"!
Solltest du dann noch spezifische Fragen haben dann meld dich wieder,...! 

Nicht böse sein ,....


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*



herbi schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, das über dieses Thema "Winter" schon zig Themen und Beiträge existieren,...



Aber die betreffen alle "ausgewachsene" Teiche, keine Kübel und Tröge. Also meine Teiche frieren bestimmt komplett zu - das wird vermutlich einen Teich mit 20m2 nicht betreffen. 
Deswegen meine Fragen.....


----------



## herbi (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Servus Suni,...



> meine Teiche frieren bestimmt komplett zu - das wird vermutlich einen Teich mit 20m2 nicht betreffen.



Da haste auch wieder Recht,...

Hab mal auf die schnelle folgenden Link für dich,....

Klick mich noch fester  

*Ich denke aber das sich unsere Kleinteichbesitzer bestimmt noch um dich kümmern werden,....! *

Und dir ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen,....


----------



## Eugen (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Hallo Suni

na dann will ich mich mal deiner annehmen. 

Meine Zinkwannen bekommen einen mantel aus Noppenfolie und werden mit Styropor abgedeckt.
Meine Miniteichanlage verschwindet unter einer Einhausung aus Noppenfolie.
Die restlichen Mörtelkübel und -wannen bleiben wie sie sind.
Überlebt hat bei mir im letzten Winter praktisch alles.
(__ Kleefarn,__ Sumpffarn und Azolla kommen allerdings ins Haus.)

Die Pumpe würde ich an deiner Stelle allerdings auch frostfrei überwintern.
Tja und die __ Schnecken 
Ehrlich ???
Bei mir kommen nur die Harten in den Garten. Ich hab allerdings etwas mehr als 2 Stück. Das dürften gut 3 Nullen mehr sein.


----------



## Bebel (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Hallo Suni

Die Pumpe solltest Du auf jeden Fall aus dem Mini entfernen, die mag es nicht einzufrieren.

Wenn Du Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich hast, brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen, die haben bei mir -20 Grad gut überstanden.

Bei den Pflanzen kommt es darauf an wie es mit der Winterhärte aussieht, bei mir hat sogar die Mini-Seerose den letzten Winter gut überstanden - allerdings steht mein Mörtelkübel auch nicht ganz frei sondern ist in ein Steinbeet integriert.



Gruß Bebel


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit  der Noppenfolie, aber mit den __ Schnecken bin ich ja noch immer etwas unsicher. Wenn der Teich ganz durchfriert (er ist ca 40 cm tief), frieren da die Schnecken nicht mit ein? :shock Ich hab am Boden der Teiche vielleicht max. 2 cm Sand, reicht das zum Eingraben? 

@Eugen: ich hab 2 Teiche, aber schon mehr Schnecken


----------



## herbi (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Servus Suni,...

warum hängst du keinen Luftsprudler rein,...?

Gibts für wenig Teuros im Zoohandel,....


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*



herbi schrieb:


> Servus Suni,...
> 
> warum hängst du keinen Luftsprudler rein,...?
> 
> Gibts für wenig Teuros im Zoohandel,....



und der hält mir den Trog eisfrei? Friert der nicht ein? Meine Pumpe sprudelt ja auch....


----------



## Bebel (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Hallo Suni 

Hast Du nun Spitzschlammschnecken?

Die überleben bei mir auch in der Regentonne, im 50cm tief eingegrabenen Wassertrog und auch sonst überall wo es sie ausversehen hinverschlagen hat (z.B. im Filter ohne Tageslicht usw.). Die sind echt hart im Nehmen.

Ansonsten kannst Du deinen Miniteich zur Not ja auch frostfrei im Haus überwintern bei der Größe.

Oder auf eine Styroporplatte stellen, mit Noppenfolie umwickeln, ein Minigewächshaus drüber stellen und mit einem Frostwächter versehen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Das klingt ja beruhigend! 
Ins Haus reinhschleppen geht nicht, hab schon alles mit meinen __ Kübelpflanzen vollgestellt


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

UNd wahrhaftig haben meine __ Schnecken tiefgekühlt den Winter gut überstanden - nicht nur das, sie sind auch auf mittlere Monstergröße herangewachsen! Faszinierende Viecherls


----------



## Dachfrosch (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Winterfest machen*

Meine Tierfkühltiere:


----------

